# Open Donor IVF abroad?



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't even started my DIUI in Denmark yet, but I'm looking at options open to me if DIUI doesn't work for me.  Presumably IVF will be next?

Does anyone know the name of a clinic in Denmark or Scandinavia that does 'open donor IVF' as I haven't managed to find one?

Thank you
Helena


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi


I want an answer to a similar question, I want to find out if I can use open ID sperm from Cryos in Denmark at a clinic in Cyprus.  Seems that different clinics and countries have different rules.


Passenger x


----------



## Bambiboo (Oct 23, 2009)

Have a look at CFC - Copenhagen Fertility Clinic try might do. Also try on the Denmark thread - I found it useful when I was going to Stork.

Good luck xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

There was a rule that meant if a dr did it you can't use open ID in Denmark - but storkklinik which was midwife led and did use open id now do ivf ( yes bambino i know how typical !) so it might be worth giving them ring they will know what the latest rules are.


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have got an update from DogusIVF in Cyprus that as long as you order the sperm from a bank such as Cryos International who they have an account set up with, that has open donors you can choose from, this sperm can be purchased for your ICSI treatment.  Same goes for Reprofit and Pedieos.

If you are doing donor egg in Europe, then the female donor would be totally anon, its only the donor sperm you can get ID release on when child reaches 18, but I would advise to check with the clinic.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Passenger - are you 100% sure about Reprofit? last I heard they did not accept donor sperm from sperm banks at all, you have to use their donor sperm which is anon
plus of course it is illegal for Czech clinics to treat single women...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Passenger42 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Suitie


A fellow FF used ID release sperm at Reprofit, goes by name of Marra and is now expecting twins, she had donor egg there and they stored the remaining vials for her.  Now this was over 6 months ago, so they may have changed their ruling on this, probably best to check direct with them.


Passenger x


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stork Klinik have made my day!

I was concerned that if DIUI failed with them, then I would need to go to another country to have open donor IVF.

Well, they have just confirmed that changes in the law in Denmark which come into force in Oct/Nov this year mean that they will now be able to use open donor sperm for IVF procedures...yey!

Helena


----------

